# Besides the well known firmware updates - are there any other OTA updates happening?



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

I sometime feels the car have bad days and good days by that I mean, sometimes (always same roads) it will slow for no good reason, sometimes it will be just find, sometimes in a turn it always missed, it started working (yesterday) which all make me think that some how the car is being updated.
Either there is a local AI engine in the car that trains itself hence changing car behaviors or maybe there are other updates coming but they are not noticeable as they don't require owner explicit action to accept ...

So my question is - is the car being updated outside of firmware updates in a way that can change how AP behaves without an explicit allow/deny update format?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, through map data.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> I sometime feels the car have bad days and good days by that I mean, sometimes (always same roads) it will slow for no good reason, sometimes it will be just find, sometimes in a turn it always missed, it started working (yesterday) which all make me think that some how the car is being updated.
> Either there is a local AI engine in the car that trains itself hence changing car behaviors or maybe there are other updates coming but they are not noticeable as they don't require owner explicit action to accept ...
> 
> So my question is - is the car being updated outside of firmware updates in a way that can change how AP behaves without an explicit allow/deny update format?


to go along with your observations, one day this last week the follow distance was significantly larger than previously (or the next day) at the same speed & set follow distance #. That particular day, it seemed to not want to be within 50' of the car I was following. I guess if it is going to act up, Id rather it act up in a cautious way than a reckless way.

(still on 2018.50.6 and use TACC & lane-keeping daily)


----------

